# DeadBeef fails to compile, "Compilation failed unexpectedly"



## EmeraldBot (Jun 6, 2014)

Hello, everyone!

I've been trying to compile deadbeef (a media player). Unfortunately, the compilation just fails unexpectedly. I've tried cleaning it and re-compiling it, but it still fails. Here is the log:

```
===>  Building for deadbeef-0.5.5_8
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5'
gmake  all-recursive
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5'
Making all in pixmaps
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5/pixmaps'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5/pixmaps'
Making all in icons
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5/icons'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5/icons'
Making all in plugins/lastfm
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5/plugins/lastfm'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5/plugins/lastfm'
Making all in plugins/mpgmad
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5/plugins/mpgmad'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5/plugins/mpgmad'
Making all in plugins/vorbis
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5/plugins/vorbis'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5/plugins/vorbis'
Making all in plugins/flac
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5/plugins/flac'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5/plugins/flac'
Making all in plugins/wavpack
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5/plugins/wavpack'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5/plugins/wavpack'
Making all in plugins/sndfile
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5/plugins/sndfile'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5/plugins/sndfile'
Making all in plugins/vfs_curl
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5/plugins/vfs_curl'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5/plugins/vfs_curl'
Making all in plugins/cdda
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5/plugins/cdda'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5/plugins/cdda'
Making all in plugins/gtkui
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5/plugins/gtkui'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5/plugins/gtkui'
Making all in plugins/alsa
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5/plugins/alsa'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5/plugins/alsa'
Making all in plugins/ffmpeg
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5/plugins/ffmpeg'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5/plugins/ffmpeg'
Making all in plugins/hotkeys
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5/plugins/hotkeys'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5/plugins/hotkeys'
Making all in plugins/oss
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5/plugins/oss'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5/plugins/oss'
Making all in plugins/artwork
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5/plugins/artwork'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5/plugins/artwork'
Making all in plugins/adplug
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5/plugins/adplug'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5/plugins/adplug'
Making all in plugins/ffap
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5/plugins/ffap'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5/plugins/ffap'
Making all in plugins/sid
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5/plugins/sid'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5/plugins/sid'
Making all in plugins/nullout
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5/plugins/nullout'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5/plugins/nullout'
Making all in plugins/supereq
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5/plugins/supereq'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5/plugins/supereq'
Making all in plugins/vtx
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5/plugins/vtx'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5/plugins/vtx'
Making all in plugins/gme
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5/plugins/gme'
  CC       cgme.lo
cgme.c:126:65: error: too many arguments to function call, expected 4, have 5
            res = gme_open_data (fname, buffer, sz, &info->emu, samplerate);
                  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~                                 ^~~~~~~~~~
/usr/local/include/gme/gme.h:186:1: note: 'gme_open_data' declared here
gme_err_t gme_open_data( void const* data, long size, Music_Emu** out, int sample_rate );
^
cgme.c:155:62: error: too many arguments to function call, expected 4, have 5
            res = gme_open_data (fname, buf, sz, &info->emu, samplerate);
                  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~                              ^~~~~~~~~~
/usr/local/include/gme/gme.h:186:1: note: 'gme_open_data' declared here
gme_err_t gme_open_data( void const* data, long size, Music_Emu** out, int sample_rate );
^
cgme.c:286:55: error: too many arguments to function call, expected 4, have 5
        res = gme_open_data (fname, buffer, sz, &emu, gme_info_only);
              ~~~~~~~~~~~~~                           ^~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/local/include/gme/gme.h:186:1: note: 'gme_open_data' declared here
gme_err_t gme_open_data( void const* data, long size, Music_Emu** out, int sample_rate );
^
cgme.c:311:52: error: too many arguments to function call, expected 4, have 5
        res = gme_open_data (fname, buf, sz, &emu, gme_info_only);
              ~~~~~~~~~~~~~                        ^~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/local/include/gme/gme.h:186:1: note: 'gme_open_data' declared here
gme_err_t gme_open_data( void const* data, long size, Music_Emu** out, int sample_rate );
^
4 errors generated.
gmake[4]: *** [cgme.lo] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5/plugins/gme'
gmake[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5'
gmake[2]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/deadbeef/work/deadbeef-0.5.5'
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/audio/deadbeef
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/audio/deadbeef
```


----------



## talsamon (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: DeadBeef fails to compile, "Compilation failed unexpecte*

I got this one:

```
cc1: warning: command line option "-fno-rtti" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
cc1: warning: command line option "-fno-rtti" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
cgme.c: In function 'cgme_init':
cgme.c:126: warning: passing argument 2 of 'gme_open_data' makes integer from pointer without a cast
cgme.c:126: warning: passing argument 3 of 'gme_open_data' makes pointer from integer without a cast
cgme.c:126: warning: passing argument 4 of 'gme_open_data' makes integer from pointer without a cast
cgme.c:126: error: too many arguments to function 'gme_open_data'
cgme.c:155: warning: passing argument 2 of 'gme_open_data' makes integer from pointer without a cast
cgme.c:155: warning: passing argument 3 of 'gme_open_data' makes pointer from integer without a cast
cgme.c:155: warning: passing argument 4 of 'gme_open_data' makes integer from pointer without a cast
cgme.c:155: error: too many arguments to function 'gme_open_data'
cgme.c: In function 'cgme_insert':
cgme.c:286: warning: passing argument 2 of 'gme_open_data' makes integer from pointer without a cast
cgme.c:286: warning: passing argument 3 of 'gme_open_data' makes pointer from integer without a cast
cgme.c:286: warning: passing argument 4 of 'gme_open_data' makes integer from pointer without a cast
cgme.c:286: error: too many arguments to function 'gme_open_data'
cgme.c:311: warning: passing argument 2 of 'gme_open_data' makes integer from pointer without a cast
cgme.c:311: warning: passing argument 3 of 'gme_open_data' makes pointer from integer without a cast
cgme.c:311: warning: passing argument 4 of 'gme_open_data' makes integer from pointer without a cast
cgme.c:311: error: too many arguments to function 'gme_open_data'
gmake[2]: *** [cgme.lo] Error 1
```
 
on FreeBSD-9.2 and a different error message on FreeBSD-10.0

but I was able to compile on both systems with `gcc48`.


----------



## EmeraldBot (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: DeadBeef fails to compile, "Compilation failed unexpecte*

Huh, that's strange. I'm currently compiling lang/gcc48, and I'll let you know how it works out. Thanks for the tip! :beergrin


----------



## EmeraldBot (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: DeadBeef fails to compile, "Compilation failed unexpecte*

Alrighty, I'm back! Yep, you're right, compiling with lang/gcc48 _was_ the fix. I'm gonna go file a bug report now. Thanks again for your help! :beer


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 22, 2014)

*Re: DeadBeef fails to compile, "Compilation failed unexpecte*

So I come back from an around the country road trip to this. sigh


----------



## EmeraldBot (Jun 22, 2014)

*Re: DeadBeef fails to compile, "Compilation failed unexpecte*



			
				drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> So I come back from an around the country road trip to this. sigh



I'm sorry, did I offend you? I apologize if I did.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 22, 2014)

*Re: DeadBeef fails to compile, "Compilation failed unexpecte*

No, I don't know why you feel you did. 

I think I replied to the wrong thread anyway. I was getting the same error but for a different port.


----------



## EmeraldBot (Jun 22, 2014)

*Re: DeadBeef fails to compile, "Compilation failed unexpecte*

I thought it was a sarcastic remark. Which port are you having trouble with, may I ask?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 22, 2014)

*Re: DeadBeef fails to compile, "Compilation failed unexpecte*

It was for /graphics/jbigkit but, while I was writing that, ports updated again and fixed my issue.


----------



## EmeraldBot (Jun 22, 2014)

*Re: DeadBeef fails to compile, "Compilation failed unexpecte*

Ah, okay. Glad to hear it was fixed!


----------

